
Take the Great British Intelligence Test: How Clever Are You? - Kaibeezy
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-50896542
======
Kaibeezy
“Clever” has different meanings in British and American usage. In the US it
describes a particular ability to solve tricky problems and come up with
innovative solutions, whereas in the UK it describes more general overall
intelligence.

------
jpxw
Just took this test, a little hungover from last night. Did awfully in some
areas, particularly memory and emotional recognition. But I got in the top 5%
for the last challenge (mental rotation). It seems very easy to “game” that
test, by picking out particular features (for example, spotting green, blue
and black squares lined up) and then matching them to the possible answers. In
most cases there was only one match. As such, I didn’t really have to do any
mental rotation at all.

